# Giving up Martial Arts for Ballet



## DeLamar.J (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry, I found my new obsession, ballet. Goodbye everyone, Im going to the ballet forums :CTF: 
http://www.compfused.com/directlink/273/


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 5, 2004)

HeHe!Me Too!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 5, 2004)

The best part is the saying at the end: "He who knows, knows."

I thought it might be something like that.  The soundtrack sells it.

But I think grappling with women who are trying to submit you might have some of the same benefits.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 5, 2004)

The last time I grappled with a woman,it was a senior I was stuck with at a seminar.That was awkward,she was hitting on me too!AHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 5, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> The last time I grappled with a woman,it was a senior I was stuck with at a seminar.That was awkward,she was hitting on me too!AHHHHHHH!!!


I remember your story!!! Heheheh! I still laugh about it!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

- Ceicei

P.S. That video showcases the male mind very well! :roflmao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll repeat what one guy said on the site as a comment... 
OH HELL YEAH! 
 :roflmao:  :lool:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 6, 2004)

lol - yeah, they're just banging on the door now for pas de deux class...where were y'all when I was dancing?  LOLOL


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 6, 2004)

sometimes things like this make me doubt the male race....


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 6, 2004)

Insedia_Cantharis said:
			
		

> sometimes things like this make me doubt the male race....


I hate to admit, but your right. Its all in good fun though.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 6, 2004)

Insedia_Cantharis said:
			
		

> sometimes things like this make me doubt the male race....


Yeah, for the most part your right..just don't think all men are like that.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 6, 2004)

Really!! LOL you have never hung out with a group of MARINES on Leave


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ...where were y'all when I was dancing? LOLOL


some of us weren't born yet!   :uhyeah: 

and to reiterate what was already iterated....hell yeah.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> some of us weren't born yet!   :uhyeah:
> 
> and to reiterate what was already iterated....hell yeah.


 Didn't anyone ever tell you to respect your elders?  That's 200 grand plies - 

 *thump*  *thump*  *thump* ....


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

hehehe.   :wavey:


----------



## bignick (Aug 9, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> some of us weren't born yet!.


Man, you better hide...forget the fury of a woman scorned...ever call one old...that's how people really get hurt...


----------



## Sarah (Aug 9, 2004)

How about this one


http://www.compfused.com/directlink/277/


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Really!! LOL you have never hung out with a group of MARINES on Leave


 Oh, goodness - what we used to do to hang out with the ones that couldn't leave the base.  *sigh*  glory dayz...


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Man, you better hide...forget the fury of a woman scorned...ever call one old...that's how people really get hurt...


wasn't calling anyone old...I..was....er...just stating that I'm a youngin'...yeah...that's sounds better...:uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> How about this one
> 
> 
> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/277/


good god...is that kid on crack...some of the facial contortions hint towards constepation...


----------



## Sarah (Aug 9, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> good god...is that kid on crack...some of the facial contortions hint towards constepation...


 

 Well said, thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey, don't pick on the world champion.


Why do I suddenly think of that Daffy Duck cartoon where Daffys doing the fancy staff work and Buggs just pokes him with a finger to goof him up royally?

:rofl:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 9, 2004)

Excuse me I am a Daffy Duck fan and the rabbit cheated with a piece of straw lol!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

"Parry...thrust..._*BAM*_..."


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> How about this one
> 
> 
> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/277/


 I tried to click on this link and it crashed my computer.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> wasn't calling anyone old...I..was....er...just stating that I'm a youngin'...yeah...that's sounds better...:uhyeah:


 Yeah, well I'm a young'un too - compared to half my class.  I think middle age starts around 46 or 47 and I don't classify anyone under 70 as "old" and even then, it depends on the person. 

 My teacher is...well...I want to be around for a while longer, so I'll say he's in his middle years - and he's like Yoda.  He can move like a kid if he needs or wants to.  Can't call him old.

 Let's just say this:  You're old when you feel old.  And when you get to be my age, we'll see how old you feel.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

...I'm convinced I'm aging in reverse...everyone seems to believe I popped outta the womb with facial hair... ...so at this rate...right now I look like I should be thirty...so when I'm thirty I should like look I'm twenty.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 9, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yeah, well I'm a young'un too - compared to half my class. I think middle age starts around 46 or 47 and I don't classify anyone under 70 as "old" and even then, it depends on the person.
> 
> My teacher is...well...I want to be around for a while longer, so I'll say he's in his middle years - and he's like Yoda. He can move like a kid if he needs or wants to. Can't call him old.
> 
> Let's just say this: You're old when you feel old. And when you get to be my age, we'll see how old you feel.


As the saying goes, you are only as old as the one you feel!!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

well...I feel like I'm still sixteen, damnit.   :ubercool:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 9, 2004)

artyon:  
hehe.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Excuse me I am a Daffy Duck fan and the rabbit cheated with a piece of straw lol!


Sorry I have that video and it was Porky Pig as Friar Tuck in a Robin Hood spoof by (WB) Daffy, and Porky used a short stick or something... well mebbe it was a straw either way it was very funny. 

Sorry for going off topic but I just LOVE WB cartoons and have a good memory of them. 
 :idunno:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Sep 9, 2004)

Well, I gave up martial arts for ballet, now I have gave up ballet for aerobics!!

 Me going to class-------->      :CTF: 

http://www.ttr2.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=51&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## kenpo tiger (Sep 9, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> How about this one
> 
> 
> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/277/


I remember watching this a while back. He really knows how to use his staff...:uhyeah: :shrug: 

No age jokes please.  Add yours up and you may reach mine!


----------

